# fluval stratum volume needed??



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Substrate Calculator


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This calculator is a bit more specific in that it allows you to calculate the volume needed for Aqua Soil. That's going to be closer to Fluval Shrimp Stratum than the options with the other calculator here on TPT.


----------



## szymon328 (Apr 9, 2011)

wouldnt aqua soil be a little more dense than stratum? an so im gonna get two bags  thank you


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, it's a bit heavier. The good thing about Fluval Stratum is that it's relatively cheap so if, for some reason, you need more? It should be easy to obtain. Two big bags will probably be plenty, though.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i love my fluval shrimp stratum, my crs are breeding like crazy and it will drop my 5 gal down to a ph of 5 if i dont keep on top of water changes


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah I realized that the PH will drop if you don't keep up with the water changes.


----------



## CPD1029 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi All,,

I am upgrading to a larger tank (28 Gal to 65 Gal)
For the old tank I have Flourite in it. While it looks ok i find that my plants loose in it and i have replant floaters often. I do have all live plants and they doing ok.
I am planning to go with a black substrate.


Should I use: ??

1. Black Flourite
2. Fluval Stratum
3. Miracle Grow Organic capped with gravel
4. Something else.


----------

